# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Saba >  >  Saba Travel Forums?

## Voosh

If, and right now that's a big "if," we go to St. Barts this year, we'd like a few more days on Saba. 

After looking around I can't seem to find any Saba-oriented sites like sbhonline where folks share info. Any suggestions? 

Thanks

----------


## JEK

Google "Saba Travel Forum" and you will find several. Can't vouch if they are as good as SBHOnline!

----------


## Voosh

Thnx. Will try again. Won't hold my breath. Most Saba visitors seem to not talk much. Their prerogative. No complaints here. Saba is as special as SBH in its own way.

----------


## KevinS

You may be able to get some Saba questions answered on the St Maarten forum on Travel Talk Online.

http://www.traveltalkonline.com/foru...Board=stmartin

----------


## Voosh

Thanks JEK and KevinS, 

I'm sifting through all those sites, in my spare (?) time   :Frown:   ...


Most is fluff and deadends. Yet, have gotten some great tidbits and responses.

----------


## BlackDog

The Scuba Board has a Caribean section which has some Saba info. http://www.scubaboard.com/forums/
We are going to Saba instead of St.Barths this year.

----------


## Voosh

Thanks BlackDog. I'll add it to my "research list."

----------


## JoshA

V: I assume you've read the reports here. There is also good info on  tripadvisor.  It's a gem and a bit of the unspoiled Caribbean.

----------


## Voosh

Thanks JoshA. I forgot about that site. 

Our daytripping on Saba has included just roaming around the island all day. So, looking for updates and where we might want to stay for a few days is my new "spare time" project.

----------


## BlackDog

I will give a trip report when we get back. We are staying at Queen's Garden. Anywhere in particular you want me to check out?

----------


## Voosh

> I will give a trip report when we get back. We are staying at Queen's Garden. Anywhere in particular you want me to check out?



We've been all over the island. Last time was over 10 years ago. Just wanted an update, recommendations and insights on what's new and what we might have missed. Thanks again.

----------


## onebigdawg53

Hi Voosh

Have you tried the official website for Saba tourism?

http://www.sabatourism.com

----------


## Theresa

We thoroughly enjoyed our stay at the Gate House in 2007.  The owners, Michele and Lyliane Job, are the most gracious hosts you'll find anywhere.  Accomodations are quaint, the restaurant gourmet, and the wine list is to die for.  One evening I mentioned how much I enjoy the ile flottant dessert at The Wall House.  Lyliane surprised me that evening by making it just for me.

We will definitely return.

----------


## andynap

Also known as Floating Island or Oeufs a la Niege.

----------


## Voosh

Once again, thanks all. 

This may be a trip that won't happen. But, planning and wishing is never a bad way to go. Ya never know what tomorrow will bring. 


Voosh 


PS. I'm sure this won't be politically correct with some. But, my shorts aren't on fire and I try to help anyone I can. 

From Saba tourism site -  

*Imagine an island in the Caribbean untrampled by time. Imagine unspoiled landscapes that make you feel like an early explorer, and friendly English speaking people who make you feel at home. All this is Saba...
* 

It is a cool island. A daytrip from SBH is worth the taste.

----------


## DiscoverSaba

I know it's an old thread, but we're just working on DiscoverSaba.com.

----------

